# Practice Posting >  Truss rods from Skyhook

## baja

I acquired these truss rods when I was assigned the job of cutting apart a 100' HD Skyhook crane and I`m curious as to the grade of steel that would have been used in them. Anyone have any idea? They`re 2" diameter and went from the gear housing to the front of the base tube. It was painful doing the job since I had used the crane extensively and it was a workhorse. The company wouldn`t sell it due to liability concerns. I also got various controls, a 24v winch motor, downhaul weight, and other assorted items. Thanks!

----------


## Jon

Can you re-add your pics?

----------


## baja

> I acquired these truss rods when I was assigned the job of cutting apart a 100' HD Skyhook crane and I`m curious as to the grade of steel that would have been used in them. Anyone have any idea? They`re 2" diameter and went from the gear housing to the front of the base tube. It was painful doing the job since I had used the crane extensively and it was a workhorse. The company wouldn`t sell it due to liability concerns. I also got various controls, a 24v winch motor, downhaul weight, and other assorted items. Thanks!



 Did that work?

----------


## Frank S

> Did that work?



Most generally we made ours for pre engineered buildings out plan old mild steel

----------

baja (Jan 15, 2020)

----------


## baja

Thanks, Frank

----------

